
Living in a new city every 6 months - cody3222
https://usebounce.com/blog/post/new-city-every-six-months
======
Causality1
>going to Sri Lanka for the weekend. It's a $150 flight. Ummm yes!! >Travel is
easy, don't make it hard - why do we so easily forget that everything we need
to survive can be obtained at the destination. >If you're stressed about work,
you're probably making decent enough money to retire on a beach in just a
couple years.

69% of Americans have less than a thousand dollars in savings. 34% have no
savings at all. Normal human beings are stressed about work because they're
barely feeding their kids and trying to decide if their '94 Nissan Sentra will
make it another year or if they need to give up their health insurance so they
can afford to replace it. They're not killing themselves to earn a gold plaque
to hang on the wall of their private office. HN's comment guidelines prevent
me from using the proper vocabulary to express how much I detest the
nauseating level of privilege in this article and its author. _Of course_ life
and travel is easy when you're rich.

